# Nils Master High-Velocity Hand Auger



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anybody ever used one of these? I'm thinking of buying myself a late B-day present and was wondering if these augers are worth the extra $$$.
Any opinions?

Here is a link: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

I own one, and It's one of the best hand augers out there in my opinion.
No sudden stops or getting stuck like an Eskimo, which I also have and never use anymore.
I bought mine a couple years ago for around 70+ bucks. I guess I got a better deal back then from the looks of it. The price now is still worth it.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Highly rated.
That and the Strikemaster Lazar are the 2 most recommended.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks nice! Maybe one day I will graduate from the 8" Eskimo and try one out!


----------

